

Pepsi is giving away millions in grants each month to fund your great ideas. - od
http://www.refresheverything.com/

======
stingraycharles
This is a great marketing campaign. $1.3 million a month isn't a lot of money
for a company like Pepsi, but they get a lot in return. The brand engagement
will be huge, it is likely to go viral on some level. It gives their brand a
good name. It gives them an excuse to advertise their brand at the execution
of the ideas too, without looking like an evil corporation exploiting a good
cause.

Pretty smart, if you ask me.

------
chaosmachine
_"Who can apply?

All legal residents of the United States residing in one of the 50 United
States..."_

:(

------
sushi
Hmm...Since it's not valid for people outside US so I wont be able to
participate but would I have participated had it been valid in India?

Let me think...Probably Not. I have lost any hope that such marketing
campaigns can ever solve real world problems or help in nurturing the next big
idea because that's not the main motive behind such campaigns.

The motive is to engage as many people as you can and that is bound to happen
after having a look at the site, which is rather attractive and from a
designer's point of view quite appealing.

------
rpdillon
For some reason, I really like their website design. Very simple and engaging.

------
mstjohn
strengthening brand via the nice guy approach. very smart idea.

------
teeja
Pepsi can #)$(* my $R%(

